# Gewünschte Funktionen für CMS



## Robert Fischer (2. September 2002)

Hallo,

ich entwickele derzeit noch an einem professionellen Content-Management-System für klein- und mittelständsiche Unternehmen sowie Privatleute. Das System wird über Rechteverwaltung, Newssystem, WYSIWYG-Editor, Mehrsprachigkeit, Mitgliedersystem, Linkarchiv, Dateimanagement... verfügen. Die bisher enthaltenen Funktionen aufzuzählen ist ja hier auch noch nicht so wichtig. Was mir wichtig ist, was ihr euch in einem CMS unbedingt noch wünscht.

Ich kann nur soviel verraten: Das CMS wird zu einem sehr akzeptablen Preis mit Funktionen von CM-Systemen angeboten, welche meist das 10-100-fache kosten.  

Also, was ist euch wichtig, um Websites und Dateien komplett online im Team zu bearbeiten? Welche Funktionen können zusätzlich gerne enthalten sein? Und wieviel würdet ihr maximal für ein CMS bzw. zusätzliche Sprachversionen ausgeben?

Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## Dunsti (2. September 2002)

was ein CMS auf alle Fälle braucht, ist die Möglichkeit, daß man bestimmte Dateien in eine Art "Bearbeitungsmodus" setzen kann. Nicht daß dann 2 oder mehrere an der gleichen Seite schreiben, und wer zuletzt speichert gewinnt 

oder meintest Du das mit "Rechtesystem" ?


Dunsti


----------



## Robert Fischer (2. September 2002)

Ja, derartige Dateisperrungen werden über einen WebDav-Zugriff ermöglicht werden. Mit "Rechtesystem" ist gemeint, dass man jedem Mitglied eine Stufe zuordnet, nach der dieser im Admin-Bereich bestimmte Rechte hat. D.h. es können Redakteure, Bildredakteure, ein Chefredakteur usw. eingerichtet werden. Ein Administrator ist ja eh vorhanden. Über ein Workflow-Modul können dann auch Freischaltungsprozesse ermöglicht werden (Designer legt Vorlagen an > Redakteur schreibt Artikel und nutzt Vorlagen > Bildredakteur bringt die Bilder dazu > Chefredakteur schaltet Artikel frei z.B.).


----------



## Dunsti (2. September 2002)

ja, genau sowas hab ich gemeint.


----------



## Robert Fischer (2. September 2002)

Noch weitere Vorschläge? Auch von anderen Mitgliedern.


----------



## | Kab00m | (2. September 2002)

Das lässt sich ganz einfach ausdrücken: Ich möchte 100%ige kontrolle über alles, dH so wenig wie möglich statisch, alles dynamisch (was daraus ja wohl resultiert), evt mit 2 oder mehr verschiedenen administrationslevels, in denen man mehr oder weniger kaputt machen kann


----------



## F.o.G. (2. September 2002)

hmm, ich denke das was ein CMS ausmacht, das hast du schon genannt. Vor allem das Workflow Modul ist wichtig. Bei uns steht momentan ein möglichst flexibler Media Manager auf dem Plan, der mit einer Medien Klasse jedem Modul den Zugriff auf den zentralen Medienspeicher ermöglicht.

Rechte Management, Mehrsprachigkeit und all das ist heutzutage fast schon obligatorisch ... 

Ich denke, was ein CMS erst komplett macht ist das drumherum. Kein Schnick Schnack sondern wirklich nützliche Features wie ein CMS internes Kommunikationssystem, eine Agenda mit den anstehenden Aufgaben, ein Hilfesystem bzw. eine gute Dokumentation. Bei Content*Builder kommen immer wieder Anfragen nach einer 'ordentlichen' Dokumentation, dabei ist eigentlich alles im Programm selbsterklärend. Daher messe ich der Dokumentation einen hohen Stellenwert zu.

Was vielleicht auch noch wichtig ist, ist die Modularität. Ich denke, jedem Admin eines CMS fallen noch Sachen ein, die für IHN speziell besonders wichtig sind. Daher sollte man ohne Probleme eigene Erweiterungen einbringen können. Um wieder den Vergleicht zu C*B zu ziehen ( es tut mir leid ), sieht das bei uns so aus: man legt ein Verzeichnis an, kopiert dort die Plugin Konfigurationsdatei rein, passt sie an, und schon erscheint das Modul im Menu. Dann kann man anfangen sich selber kleine Module zu schreiben, wobei das Modul den gesamten Funktionsumfang nutzen kann. 

Wie gesagt, das sind alles keine Kernbestandteile eines CMS, nur nützliches Beiwerk.

Hmm, das sieht hier ja jetzt wie Werbung aus  Sorry

Ciao, F.o.G.


----------



## Robert Fischer (2. September 2002)

Es wird derzeit fast alles dynamisch eingeladen, d.h. der textliche Inhalt an sich. Ein Templatesystem verarbeitet HTML-Dateien mit speziellen Zusatz-Tags, diese können auf Wunsch auf extern erstellt werden. Also komplette Trennung von Content und Layout.

Alternativ zur dynamischen Website wird dann wahrscheinlich auch eine Funktion angeboten werden, mit welcher man die gesamte Website auf Knopfdruck als HTML generieren kann (für CD-Roms etc.). Außerdem können einzelne Inhalte als PDF und XML exportiert werden. ;-)

Zum Thema Modularität ist auch einiges angedacht. Jedoch ist das mit der Mehrsprachigkeit dann problematisch, da jedes Modul auch eigene Sprachdateien bräuchte. Aber mal schauen. Das meiste wird es schon so dabei sein. Content*Builder kenn ich schon von früheren Versionen her.


----------



## F.o.G. (2. September 2002)

Hi, ich glaub da liegt eine Verwechslung vor. Es gibt nämlich 2 Content Builder. 

Wir wissen, dass es ein CMS namens Content Builder gibt, allerdings haben wir das erst später erfahren. Da wir das Nachfolgeprojekt von Netbuilder sind (und leider immer noch damit verglichen werden), haben wir einen erneuten Namenswechsel nicht in Betracht gezogen....

Ciao, F.o.G.


----------



## Christoph (3. September 2002)

1. Frage)
wie werden bei deinem CMS z.B. Artikel verfasst? verwendest du ein Plugin wie *EWebedit Pro* oder ganz normal über Textfelder?

2. Frage)
für wie viele User ist dein CMS gemacht. (meine jetzt Redakeure usw.)

wir hatten bei unserem CMS das große Problem das wir bei und einige hundert mandanten hatten und pro mandant eine Homepage. eine HP beinhaltet wiederum einen redakteure usw......

Weiß jetzt nicht ob dein CMS nur für eine HP ausgelegt ist oder für mehrere. 

So viel Fragen ))


----------



## Quentin (3. September 2002)

nie vergessen, die beste administration nützt nichts wenn die ausgabe nicht stimmt 

alle inhalte, die irgendwie eingegeben werden können, müssen auch zusammenspielen können. zum beispiel, wenn ich einen artikel ansehe wäre es auch ein hit, wenn man "verwandte themen" angezeigt bekommt, oder direkt ein paar entsprechende bilder. (und umgekehrt, wenn ich mir bilder ansehe artikel dazu anbieten), halt es so modular wie möglich, um einfach neue module nachzuprogrammieren, zb ein medienarchiv, e-card verwaltung, foren, gb, votings usw usf...


@hochi: gibts sowas wie ewebedit pro auch 4 free? so einen mini wysiwyg-editor zum selbst umschreiben und weiterentwickeln? 

greetz
q


----------



## Christoph (3. September 2002)

> @hochi: gibts sowas wie ewebedit pro auch 4 free? so einen mini wysiwyg-editor zum selbst umschreiben und weiterentwickeln?



keine Ahnung, glaub ich aber nicht. Ich persönlich finde ja ewebeditpro ja beschissen. man braucht ein Plugin. und das für hunderte Benutzer. und 100% sicher ist das auch nicht was am Ende rauskommt.


----------



## Robert Fischer (3. September 2002)

Das WYSIWYG-System nutzt eine freie Technologie von Microsoft per Iframe, ist daher ohne PlugIn lauffähig. Jedoch wird für die Redakteure der IE ab 5.0+ vorrausgesetzt. Alternativ kann man bei der Erstellung von Dateien unabhängig von den Artikeln auch auf normale Textfelder zurückgreifen.

Das System ist für eine unbegrenzte Anzahl von Redakteuren offen, d.h. es werden keine Arbeitsplatzlizenzen notwendig. Die "normale" Version beinhaltet die Nutzung auf einer Website, jedoch kann man bei einer alternativen Version auch die Nutzung von Mandanten-Seiten erlauben. Eigene Seiten können jedoch durch die einzelnen Nutzer auch angelegt werden, auf Wunsch auch durch Mitglieder, welche keine Redakteursrechte haben (Community-Elemente).

Module für Gästebuch und Umfragen sind bereits integriert und frei per Vorlage gestaltbar. Ein Forum wird eventuell später hinzukommen. Ein Medienarchiv besteht im Admin-Bereich, eine Gallerie ist jedoch auch öffentlich sichtbar.

Danke für den Hinweise mit den "Verwandten Themen". Eine entsprechende Funktion werde ich dann noch einbauen.


----------



## Christoph (4. September 2002)

wie sieht´s mit einbindung in andere Programme aus wie z.B. Lotus Notes usw....

Sodass man z.B. Artikel über Notes erstellt???


----------



## Robert Fischer (4. September 2002)

Das hängt ganz davon ab, was man unter Einbindung versteht. Texte aus Word, StarOffice, Notes etc. können 1-zu-1 per Formatierung mittels Copy&Paste übernommen werden, sofern keine math. Formeln etc. genutzt werden. Das ist gerade der Vorteil auch bei den Vorlagen. Diese liegen als HTML vor, können also mit dem integrierten Editor online erstellt werden, jedoch ist natürlich auch eine Bearbeitung mittels Editoren wie Dreamweaver oder Frontpage möglich. 

Eventuell wird es später eine Importfunktion mittels XML geben, so dass man Artikel usw. auch offline erstellen kann. Auch für andere Bereiche wird dies nützlich sein, die dann als Modula hinzugeschaltet werden.


----------



## Christoph (4. September 2002)

ich meinte eigentlich direkt im Notes Artikel verfassen bzw. Einstellungen machen die dann nach der Freischaltung auf der Website sichtbar werden!


----------



## Robert Fischer (4. September 2002)

Sofern ich das auf die schnelle Überblicken kann, wird für derartige Übernahme der Domino-Server vorrausgesetzt. Derzeit nutzt das CMS allerdings "nur" Apache. Sicherlich wird dies noch auf weniger genutzte Server ausgeweitet werden. Vielleicht gibt es jedoch auch andere Wege für eine direkten Import.


----------



## Christoph (5. September 2002)

> wird für derartige Übernahme der Domino-Server vorrausgesetzt


wenn man Notes richtig nutzen will ist der Domino Server sowieso unabkömmlich


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. September 2002)

Dies wird aufgrund der Zielgruppe zumindest anfangs nicht umgesetzt werden. Sollte sich jedoch ein entspechender Kundenwunsch herauskristallisieren kann man sicherlich zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt über ein zusätzliches Modul nachdenken.

Gibt es noch weitere Vorschläge?


----------



## caveman (5. September 2002)

Ich find generell ist es schwierig zu sagen, was ein CMS können sollte. Ein paar Sachen sind obligatorisch, ja das stimmt. Aber der CMS-Markt is derart überfüllt, das viele kleine Firmen nur noch mit Personalisierung punkten können.

Zumindest im kommerziellen Markt is das ein wichtiger Faktor denke ich. Hat zwar grad nix zur Diskussion beigetragen, wollts nur ma so sagen *g.

--------------

http://www.digramm.com


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. September 2002)

Ja, da kann ich zustimmen. Genau deshalb habe ich diesen Thread angefangen um zu sehen, welche Funktionen zusätzlich noch gewünscht werden um weitere Überzeugungsmittel unabhängig vom Preis zu haben. ;-)


----------



## caveman (5. September 2002)

Hehe .. na das hat ich wohl übersehen *g ;-). Wie wär es mit einem integrierten Forum incl. Admin?


----------



## Robert Fischer (5. September 2002)

Nicht in der Version 1.0, aber sicherlich in späteren Versionen. Für die Redakteure gibt es bereits intern ein TOol zur Verständigung mit Aufgaben etc.


----------



## relaxodeluxe (8. September 2002)

interessant, dass du fragst, was nutzer wichtig wäre bei CMSystemen. 

ich arbeite gerade - noch 2 monate - an meiner diplomarbeit und beschäftige mich mit entwicklungsperspektiven von content management systemen. über webcontent und das webmanagement hinaus. 
konkret beschäftige ich mich mit systemen im film- und tvproduktionssektor. diese systeme sind bei weitem umfangreicher als webcontentmanagementsysteme, jedoch sind die grundstrukturen gleich. deswegen können ja auch die zukunftperspektiven ähnlich sein. über den modularen aufbau muss man nicht gross reden, ebenso über den netzwerklogin "ins laufende  system" und die damit zusammenhängende exclusive benutzung von dateien (file is used by...). enorm wichtig ist in meinen augen die workfloworganisation, die mit einem netzwerksystem ideal durchgeführt werden kann. 
je nachdem wie umfangreich dein system werden soll, gibt es zig module, die ein system komplett machen können. habe megabyteweise infos...

gruss
reldel


----------



## Robert Fischer (9. September 2002)

Für weitere Informationen, also speziell neue Studien etc. bin ich natürlich dankbar. Diese können gerne an contact@sandoba.de  gesendet werden. Und gerade die Module interessieren mich noch mit diesem Thread, da Funktionen wie die Zugriffssperre ja selbstverständlich sein sollten. Und wenn die Diplomarbeit fertig ist, würde ich diese ganz gerne mal lesen.


----------



## relaxodeluxe (9. September 2002)

die diplomarbeit wird auszugsweise und komplett im netz stehen, den link und den zugang werde ich dir zukommen lassen, wenn es soweit ist (anfang november). im klartext gehts um contenterfassung auf XML-basis, sicherlich auch interessant für CMS im webbereich, weil rechteverwaltung und vertrieb sonstiger metadaten ZUSÄTZLICH zum eigentlichen inhalt eines dokumentes (speziell bild und audio material) in zukunft eine grosse rolle spielen wird. 

reldel


----------



## Robert Fischer (9. September 2002)

Ach ja, genau. Ein Export der News per XML RDF/RSS ist jetzt schon möglich. Ich überlege momentan, inwieweit eine Importmöglichkeit auf diesem Wege sinnvoll ist. Beispielsweise für die Übernahme von Daten aus externen Programmen. Module wie der Newsletter-Bereich unterstützen zudem den Import von Daten mittels CSV (also bspw. von Outlook Express).


----------



## relaxodeluxe (10. September 2002)

> Ein Export der News per XML RDF/RSS ist jetzt schon möglich


 Das ist ein wichtiges Element eines aktuellen CMS. Welche Anwendungen man damit letzlich umsetzt, ist zweitrangig bzw. vom Einsatz des Systems abhängig. Gerade die Rechteverwaltung im Zusammenhang mit Multimediadaten wird immer wichtiger, und da macht die Erfassung von Metainformationen jeglicher Art Sinn.
Ein anderes Beispiel, ist allerdings sehr abhängig von der Komplexität des Drumherums: CMS spielen eine immer wichtigere Rolle im Workflowmanagement und  Controlling. Extrem deutlich wird die Funktionalität in Bereichen, wo Maschinenstunden enorme Kosten verursachen (wahrscheinlich eher weniger WebCMS). Loggt sich jemand im System ein, um Daten zu bearbeiten, kann die Zeit bis zum Ende (Logout) einer Sitzung als Arbeitszeit und Maschinenstunden verbucht werden, Controlling wird somit unterstützt. Noch sinnvoller wird das ganze im Zusammenhang mit etablierten Tools wie MS Project aus dem Projektmanagement. Automatische Aktualisierung von CPMs durch Module eines CMS ersparen dem PM viel Arbeit beim Abgleich von Projektzwischenständen. Genau dahin geht die Entwicklung.


----------



## Robert Fischer (10. September 2002)

Für kleinere Unternehmen stellt sich die Frage, ob eine derartige Überwachung sinnvoll ist, da man ja sicherlich nicht ausschließlich innerhalb des CMS arbeiten wird. Allerdings lässt sich die Arbeit der Redakteure durch das User-Management ja gut protokollieren. Es dürfte hierfür reichen, beim Ein- und Ausloggen die Zeiten mitzuloggen und eventuell Aktivitäten, welche dazwischen stattfanden.


----------



## relaxodeluxe (10. September 2002)

da gebe ich dir vollkommen recht: das anwendungsgebiet entscheidet über umfang und modularität. die beschriebenen ansätze sind ab einem gewissen kostenleistungsverhältnis aber interessant. 
greetz
reldel


----------



## F.o.G. (13. September 2002)

Hallo relaxodeluxe,
da ich ebenfalls an einem ( kostenlosten ) WebCMS arbeite, würde mich deine Diplomarbeit ebenfalls interessieren. Könntest du mir den Link auch zukommen lassen? 

MfG, F.o.G.


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (13. September 2002)

@relaxodeluxe: Mich würde das auch mal interessieren, denn ich bin momentan am überlegen ob ich das nicht als mein "Lebenswerk" starten will und auch ein freies CMS schreiben will.

@hottemp: Ich habe den Thread nur kurz überflogen, also verzeih wenn das schon vorkam: Wie sieht es mit dem Redaktionssystem aus? Ist da auch ein dynamischer WYSIWYG-Editor enthalten mit dem man z.B. Bilder, Absätze, Text usw. einfach irgendwo auf dem Artikel plazieren kann? Das finde ich recht nützlich da man sich dann keine Gedanken über die Raumaufteilung eines Artikels machen muss.


----------



## Christoph (13. September 2002)

und man erspart den Kunden HTML zu können. ^^


----------



## Robert Fischer (13. September 2002)

Ja, der WYSIWYG-Editor für Artikel oder auch allgemein für HTML-Dateien ist enthalten. Ich habe zwei Screenshots hier verlinkt, welche den Editor zeigen:

1. Ansicht des Editors mit geöffneter Farbauswahl (für Text- und Hintergrundfarbe) sowie Medienarchiv (Bildauswahl bzw. Upload). Der Upload ist natürlich auch nur aktiv, wenn der Redakteur das entsprechende Recht hat.

>> http://www.sandoba.de/screen_article.gif

2. Geöffneter Artikel aus der Datenbank geholt. Alle bekannten Operationen aus Desktop-Editoren können durchgeführt werden mit Drag&Drop. Funktionen für Tabellen kommen noch dazu.

>> http://www.sandoba.de/screen_article2.gif


----------



## relaxodeluxe (13. September 2002)

tach nochmal,

wie gesagt, ich werde den link posten, wenns soweit ist. ich sage aber auch gleich, dass sich die arbeit nicht im webCMS-bereich bewegt. aus diesem sektor kann man sich für digital-production-management anwendungen allerdings interessante grundlagen herausfiltern.
im ansatz unterscheiden sich bestehende system (grossteils) von der möglichen definition in meiner arbeit: die verwaltung aller zusatzinformationen zu den mediadaten erfolgt ausschliesslich in XML. hierzu dient 'tamino' als datenbankapplikation. 
zudem liegt der schwerpunkt der arbeit auf der erfassung von metadaten rund um den gesamten nachbearbeitungsprozess bei film und fernsehproduktionen. es fallen hier komplexeste datenstrukturen an, die - sozusagen als nebeneffekt über eine geschickte erfassung und verwendung ihrer metainformationen - automatisiert verwaltet werden können.

eine lösung existiert am markt, in zwei ausbaustufen. eine mediaasset-management applikation (medializer) und eine production-management-anwendung (alienbrain).  lest mal in den spezifikationen und whitepapers von alienbrain, probiert die trial von medializer mal aus. kann man ne menge ideen abgrasen.

http://www.nxn-software.com/1165.htm


gruss
reldel


----------



## Christoph (13. September 2002)

@hottemp

Sieht gut aus. Sogar mit Farbwähler ^^


----------



## Robert Fischer (13. September 2002)

Dieser Unterschied zwischen WCMS und Systemen wie Alienbrain sollte schon klar sein. Z.B. wird die NXN-Software seit neuestem bei Pixar eingesetzt zur Produktion der Filme. Beide Arten können und wollen nicht alle möglichen Funktionen und Arbeiten übernehmen.


----------



## relaxodeluxe (13. September 2002)

@hottemp:

haste recht. "müssen" wäre wohl das richtige wort. weil der umfang der zu verwaltenden daten und tools zu unterschiedlich ist. 
allerdings gibt es funktionen, die auch in einem kleineren WCMS denkbar wären. wie schon gesagt rede ich nur über systeme ab einer gewissen größe. 
sicherlich macht des auch keinen sinn, wenn man systeme, deren nutzung oder gar deren ausbau kurzfristig sieht. 
mittel- bis langfristig - und ich schätze, dass die arbeit, die man "alleine" in ein umfangreiches WCMS steckt, eher mittelfristig rentabel wird - sollte man aber über den tellerrand hinwegschauen. ich sehe es nicht ganz so resolut und werde nie behaupten, dass systeme oder deren programmierer bestimmte eigenschaften nicht übernehmen "wollen". diese einsicht finde ich etwas engstirnig - nicht böse sein, ist selbstverständlich nicht persönlich gemeint.
allerdings gehören implementationen wie die BUGFIX-Extension in einer anderen ausbaustufe zu innovativen lösungen, die auch im redaktionellen bereich um ein WCMS sinn machen. stelle dir eine verknüpfte zeitungs/webredaktion vor, in der ein bild oder ein layout eben einfach mal andere formate haben als BMP,JPG,GIF oder ähnliches und die möglicherweise nur übers netz zusammenarbeitet. zusätzlich spielen dann auch ASSETS eine rolle. ist ein bild oder ein text gekauft? dann machen in naher zukunft die tatsächlichen PIs sinn, und nicht erhobene durchschnittswerte.

aber wie schon gesagt, ich betrachte das ganze aus gegebenem anlass sehr theoretisch, weshalb vieles für das "kleine WCMS von nebenan" eher überzogen klingt.

gruss


----------

